# glutamine + protein = bloat?



## nof8 (Jun 5, 2003)

I was wondering if it was normal to feel bloated
after taking protein and glutamine all day long?

I usually take one serving of protein and 1/8
a teaspoon of glutamine, 3 times a day.
First thing in the morning (~8am), after a 
workout (~6pm), and another before bed
(~midnight).

I feel a little better if I skip a serving of
glutamine, but I still have lots of gas.
Even up to a day after the last cocktail.

I hope this isn't normal, because I don't
like the feeling of "having to take the kids
to the pool" all day long.


----------



## silencer (Jun 7, 2003)

What brand of Glutamine and Protein are you using ?

Sometimes poor quality protein initiates stomach cramps and bloating, as well as that it is possible that you are adding to the effect by taking too much glutamine. I have read that taking Glutamine twice a day is optimal , furthermore it is possible that the protein you have also got glutamine in your protein to add to the problem


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 20, 2003)

I eat all kinds of protein,drink lots of water,and take 15 grams of Glutamine everyday.Feel pumped.Only get bloated if I overeat but doesn't last more than a couple hours.Volume equals mass.


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 21, 2003)

I agree w/silencer
Look at the quality of protien that you are using.  Alot of people get cramps or bloat when they take in a poor quality of protien due to the milk product in it.  You could try some isolate protien and see if that helps.  I have never heard of glut bloating someone,  I does upset some peoples stomachs but not bloating.
Try just takin your glut(5 Grams) before bed and after a workout.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 21, 2003)

I would have to agree with Silencer and DWI, I have been taking glutamine and protein supps for awhile and I have never had those probs. But I had something close, in the morn when I would make my oatmeal if I didn't let it "cook" long enough it would expand in my stomach causing me to feel bloated. Now the first thing I do is start my oatmeal first thing when I get up then get ready and eat just before I leave. So far so good


----------



## Makaveli_786 (Jul 26, 2003)

Ive heard something about this problem. When glutamine is taken at wrong dosages I believe it is disturbing to the stomach probably because the cells are fighting to get theyr own share. I dont know the technical details but my opinion is you should up your glutamine take and see how that goes. Good Luck!


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 2, 2003)

I take glutamine routinely at over 15 gms daily. I also do high quality proteins and occasional protein shakes that contain glutamine (Myoplex Deluxe). I have not experienced any bloating at.


----------



## Makaveli_786 (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm still wondering how on gods green earth somebody can suffer any side effect from Glutamine


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 2, 2003)

Well I suspect there are people out there that think its close enough to other things to warrant an attempt at snorting it...


----------



## Makaveli_786 (Aug 2, 2003)

Damn them bad bad supplement companies have mixed up the directors batch of heroine with a customers Glutamine!!! 

Joke!!!


----------



## lisa4yx (May 7, 2009)

i also get bloated with glutamine and have tried different doses,we dont all react to everything in the same way so i dont think its unimaginable that some may bloat from glutamine and some may not.


----------



## nkira (May 8, 2009)

Why do you need so much Glutamine? You are taking whey & it has plenty of Glutamine in it.


----------

